# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.20.2.5 1b3afd1 (6/15/2019)



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

2019.20.2.5 1b3afd1 spotted on 2 cars in IL & NY.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

based on the version those installations are coming from, appears to be a Beta release.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

TEAP Soft....


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

As I am told this is Early Access beta with no known changes from 2019.20.0.1


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Is this for the Racing Game?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

adam m said:


> Is this for the Racing Game?


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

I thought it was ok if it was announced.


----------



## Mysty (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes it is EAP

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

